# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  phòng khách sạn Nha Trang 30/04/2014 giá rẻ 24/24 0903506907

## dulichhaiminh

*Du Lịch Hải Minh.
30A Hoàng Hoa Thám_Nha Trang
Email:dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
Mobi: 0903506907,0935429549.

Du Lịch Hải Minh Kính Chào Quý Khách!!

Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn TP.Biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhấtcho một kỳ nghĩ trong dịp lễ 30/04/2014 này.

Dulichhaiminh là sự lựa chọn duy nhất của quý khách trong việc tư vấn và cung cấp đầy đủ tất cả các dịch vụ du lịch.
Như: 
- Cung ứng phòng khách sạn theo nhu cầu của quý khách.
- Cung ứng các chương trình tour du lịch: tham quan 04 đảo Vịnh Nha Trang Vịnh Nha Phu Long Phú Đảo Khỉ, Vinpearland, Bơi Lặn,Câu Cá, Câu Mực ... City tour, Yangbay, Suối Thạch Lâm, Tắm Bùn Khoáng Nha Trang...
- Cung ứng,cho thuê Xe Máy,Ôtô,Tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang...
- Cung cấp DV đặt vé tàu,vé xe đi các tỉnh...

Đặc biệt: Nhận đặt phòng khách sạn và cung cấp một lượng phòng lớn trong dịp lễ 30/04/2014 này với một mức giá phải chăng nhất và rẻ nhất...
Hãy gọi cho dulichhaiminh Nha Trang ngay từ bây giờ:
0903506907, 0935429549 24/24 mọi lúc mọi nơi khi quý khách cần.
Dulichhaiminh xin chân thành cảm ơn quý khách!!!

*_Khách Sạn 378 và các ks 1*,2*,3*,4* còn một lượng phòng lớn trong dịp lễ 30/04-04/05 rất phù hợp với khách đoàn và một số khách lẽ đi du lịch mang tính chất gia đình. Khách Sạn 378 là một sự lựa chọn đúng của quý khách, khách sạn nằm ngay trên bờ biển của TP.Nha Trang, quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn biển Nha Trang mà không phải đi bộ đồng thời có thể thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản ngon của TP.Biển Nha Trang ngay bên cạnh khách sạn...Một số khách sạn khác_ _(Ks.Hà Minh, Ks.Hoàng Hà, Ks.Bông Sen, Ks.Phong Lưu, Ks.Thiên Kim, Ks.Thế Kỷ, Ks.Biển Trắng, Ks.Bảo Hân, Ks.Hà Khánh, nhà nghỉ Tuấn Thịnh, Ks.Thu Hiền, Ks.Xanh Hòa Bình, Ks.Ninh Hằng...)__ đều tọa lạc ở trung tâm thành phố cách biển chỉ 3 phút đi bộ đáp ứng được tất cả nhu cầu của quý khách...
Gọi nhanh 0903506907,0935429549 sẽ dở dàng hơn cho quý khách._

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: ok! gọi ngay liền đây 0903506907

----------


## linh781

cũng hay đấy (y)

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:dance:  :Yahoo!:  :dance:  :dance:  :Yahoo!: kakaka đã gọi rồi gọi tiếp 0903506907 kakaka!!!!!!!! :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: gọi rồi gọi tiếp đây* 0903506907* :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars: dừng lại gọi điện đã 0903506907  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars: gọi nhanh đi *0903506907* :dance:  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Gossip:  :Gossip:  :Gossip:  :hehe:  :hehe:  :hehe:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: 0903506907 :dance:  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars: Cải ta hả!nói gọi nhanh* 0903506907* sao không gọi :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:at wits' end:  :at wits' end:  :at wits' end: nhứt đầu wa gọi đi 0903506907 :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: 0903506907 :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars: nhanh lên nhanh lên.

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars: gặp nhau tại Nha Trang *0903506907* :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:dance:  :dance:  :dance: nhanh lên bạn ơi *0903506907* :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:dance:  :dance:  :dance: phải gọi ngay* 0903506907* :fight:  :fight:  :fight: phải để ta đi Nha Trang :cungbia:  :cungbia:  :cungbia:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:fight:  :fight: nói rồi gọi ngay đi* 0903506907* :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Gossip:  :Gossip: nói rồi phải đi nha trang :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:clown:  :clown:  :dance: lên nhanh cho người cần phòng lễ 30/4 :dance:  :dance:  :dance: thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## dulichhaiminh

lên nhanh nào!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------

